# Which Elderberry and Black Currant Plants?



## smokegrub (Oct 24, 2009)

I want to plant in the mountains of Virginia (Zone 7)? Which should I order? How many plants for 12 gallons wine from each? Thanks for your help.


----------



## grapeman (Oct 24, 2009)

For black currants, I found both Titania and Prince Consort to do well here in zone 4/5. This year mine were three years old and they had- 2-4 quarts each on Titania and a quart or two on Consort. I had 10 of the Prince Consort and 5 of the Titania. This year I was so busy I didn't even pick them. I would say a couple bushes when mature would do a batch of the Titania and maybe 4-6 on the Consort. Wade drove up from Connecticut today and we dug mine up for him to transplant. We found quite a few that some branches had drooped to the ground had rooted. My original 15 had spread to about 25 and could be further propagated easily.


----------



## AlFulchino (Oct 24, 2009)

thanks for the info on the currants appleman...my wife wants to grow some...we are going to have to get some


----------



## Wade E (Oct 24, 2009)

Want some cuttings? Come and get them. theres going to be a lot of cuttings here as Rich informed me that I should prune them down to 1/3 their size and Im listening to the master.


----------



## grapeman (Oct 25, 2009)

Wade prune off about one third of the way down the branches- leaving two thirds of the branch. That will be enough to balance them with the roots. Taking more than that off would work but not be necessary. I'm sure you mistyped it, but I want others to realize you reduce by a third, not leave a third.


Al these could be divided easily and seem to spread very easily.


----------



## AlFulchino (Oct 25, 2009)

Wade, i may be in CT in a few weeks..if so i will give you a holler - thanks


----------



## Wade E (Oct 25, 2009)

Al, you be sure to do that! Rich, I had to go back to my pm and see that I read it wrong. Good thing I had nothing left in me today as I would have cut it down to 1/3rd.


----------



## grapeman (Oct 25, 2009)

Let's see now, even 15 bushes with an average of 15 branches , cut back an average of 18 inches- one big cutting each, that would be about 225 cuttings Wade will be making. Maybe he can spare you one or two Al.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 25, 2009)

Come and get them Al!With these cuttings, after I cut them should I put them in dirt and keep them inside and in spring dig them in or can hey be put in the ground now also?


----------



## grapeman (Oct 26, 2009)

I don't think they would root if you set them out now. Why not wait a few weeks and see if Al can get them fresh. He can give them a quick prune and show you how to grow the cuttings. You might do well if he can't come this fall and you want to root some, to wait until early spring to prune them back. That way you can grow them outside without needing grow lamps and such.


----------



## AlFulchino (Oct 26, 2009)

Wade...i am waiting to see if my son needs a hand w a walkway...ifhe can wait for me it would be in 2+ weeks...so do what you need for yourself first...if he cant wait then he is going to hire a guy


----------



## Wade E (Oct 26, 2009)

Im fine with what I have and you can take all you want. I would rather wait till spring as thats why I was asking. I didnt want to trim them and throw them all out but dont want to go buy grow lights either. If Al wants them they are all his but Im just not the type of guy thats throw out a good thing.


----------



## smokegrub (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks for the info. but I am in Zone 7 so those types are not recommended.


----------



## grapeman (Oct 27, 2009)

Those varieties will do fine in zone 7. If it was a couple more zones warmer they might not do well, but the zones are for the coldest area to be grown in. 


This chart doesn't have Titania listed, but it is the same as Consort.
http://www.rakgrape.com/pdf_files/2008-2009-Zone&amp;FruitChar.pdf


----------

